# magazine subscriptions delivered to ireland



## cara mc k (31 Oct 2005)

I love magazines, but they cost a fortune to buy in the shops. Most of the women's magazines offer great subscription offers but to send them to ireland costs way more than the postage cost.

Does anyone know of any good subscription websites that will post to Ireland for a reasonable fee, as any I have found are UK & N.Ireland only.

Many thanks
Cara Mc K.

By the way Reads in Nassua St offer 10% off magazines, so that is one money saving tip I have discovered.


----------



## fobs (1 Nov 2005)

If you click on www.ivillage.com there is a link to magazine subscriptions. They are the American equiv. but even after adding 22 dollars to postage you can get the magazines for around 2 euro a pop. Subscribed to Marie Clare for 24 euro (incl postage). you might prefer the UK mags but this is the cheapest I have found. If there is a way of getting cheaper subs to UK mags then I havn't found it yet!


----------



## ashambles (17 Nov 2005)

Unfortunately Easons have now bought out Reads, [broken link removed] though it only mentions Reads of Nassau street. Be surprised if the 10% magazine discount remains.


----------



## Scotty (17 Nov 2005)

If it's U.S. magazines you're after,  are good. If it's only one magazine, you probably won't save anything, but if you have a few subscriptions, or buy any U.S. dvds or books, you'll save money.

J.


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Nov 2005)

See  thread.


----------



## Kiddo (17 Nov 2005)

The magazines on www.magazines365.com are much dearer than the shops...Red magazine works out at €6.80 per issue compared to approx €5 in my local newsagent


----------



## fobs (17 Nov 2005)

> The magazines on www.magazines365.com are much dearer than the shops...Red magazine works out at €6.80 per issue compared to approx €5 in my local newsagent


 
I noticed that too. Most other countries seem to offer a reduction in the price if you subscibe for a year instead of charging you more! It would want to be at leat 2 euro per issue cheaper to make me want to subscribe for a year instead of purchasing the occasional copy!


----------

